# [SOLVED] No USB at all

## MeatPie

Hi,

After I boot a fresh install (no X yet) and end up at the login prompt, my USB keyboard fails to work.  It works fine at the LiveCD though.  A search through these forums brought up the same problem but only when X is involved it seems.  My issue occurs at the login prompt.

Snippets from my .config.

```

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

# Tue Aug 17 00:05:25 2010

#

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

```

Last edited by MeatPie on Fri Aug 20, 2010 1:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

how about CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD, CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD, CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD?

Do you have ways to your box without keyboard (ssh, etc.?)  Might be helpful to debug.

Is your system's USB1 OHCI or UHCI?  Does it detect any other USB devices on boot?

----------

## MeatPie

I have all those config options set in the kernel.

Trying to get OpenSSH to work but I get a "could not open pty" from Putty.

After chrooting into my install from the LiveCD:

```

livecd / # lspci -v | grep USB

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

----------

## eccerr0r

The ssh problem probably is due to missing /dev/pts support in character devices.

Thus it sounds like you may have a really messed up .config for your kernel compile.  I'd suggest you try the .config from the livecd kernel as a starter or take a look at Pappy's Kernel Seeds.

----------

## Lightspeed

What keyboard do you have?

I found that as of 2.6.32 or something like that, the default kernel config results in no usable keyboard input at the console for me (but it works within X).

I have a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000.

The solution was to enable the following in the kernel config:

        HID Devices

                Special HID drivers

                        <M> Microsoft

But yeah, it does sound like you might have wider ranging issues too.

----------

## MeatPie

It's a Microsoft keyboard also but I do not know what model exactly.  There is no Special HID driver option for Microsoft.

----------

## Lightspeed

Hmm, that's strange, I have the 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 kernel too right now, and that option was there for me. After I turn it on, in the kernel's .config it shows up as:

"CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m"

----------

## MeatPie

Ok I got SSH working now.

I am running an AMD64 kernel so that might be why it does not show up.  Anyway, it seems that my USB is not working at all as my external USB drive is not showing up under /dev/.  Clearly im missing a config option somewhere as with the LiveCD the external drive shows up under /dev/.

----------

## MeatPie

Saw something interesting in Dmesg.

```

[    1.469326] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.469326] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    1.469326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT B; please try using pci=biosirq

[    1.470018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:02.1 setup!

[    1.470097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: init 0000:00:02.1 fail, -19

[    1.470174] 116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 03 Nov 2005

[    1.470174] driver isp1362-hcd, 2005-04-04

[    1.470174] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.470174] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    1.470174] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    1.470183] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:02.0 setup!

```

But that does not explain why my USB works under the LiveCD.

----------

## MeatPie

Zen and CK sources also have the same problem.  No USB at boot.

EDIT - Title updated with the problem.

----------

## MeatPie

Still haven't managed to fix it.  Pappy?  Perhaps I can send you lspci output, cpuid etc so you might be able to cook up a good seed for me?

----------

## krinn

there's a special hid for ms keyboard 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID 

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=m

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# Special HID drivers

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_KYE=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=m

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m <----------------------------

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=m

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=m

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=m

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=m

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=m

[    7.058700] input: Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-2/8-2.1/8-2.1:1.1/input/input5

```

----------

## MeatPie

That is no longer the problem.  It seems my USB is not working at all as my external hard drives, usb sticks etc do not show up to be mounted.  Also, that special HID driver is nowhere to be found in the kernels that I have tried.

----------

## krinn

many things can prevent USB from working.

But as long as USB work in livecd, you can say it's not hardware  :Razz: 

And guess the culprit is easy, kernel config

If you really don't know how to build a kernel, just put anything you see related to USB as module (this won't work if you need to boot from USB), but udev will load any module need to make your USB work.

That's it, if you don't know, ask udev to do the work

And if you are really lost with kernel, look for the pappy seed thread in unsupported software (really bad to learn something, really good if you just want it to work)

----------

## MeatPie

I've built plenty kernels.  Just the first time I'm building one on a machine with a USB keyboard.  :Very Happy:   Even stranger still, this machine used to run Gentoo without problems a year or so ago when I was using a PS2 keyboard but my USB always worked.  I guess lots of things have changed since then.

As for the modules, I have not tried that yet.  I've always built a monolithic kernel with all the necesities built in.  Guess I could try building one with more modules.

----------

## MeatPie

WOOHOO!  Solved!

Had to go into the Bios and turn off "Plug and Play" Capable OS.  All my USB devices work now.

----------

## eccerr0r

I'd have to claim it as odd unless your ESCD was corrupt and the motherboard devices aren't designed properly... All my machines are set to PnP capable OS in BIOS and USB works fine...

Weird.

----------

## MeatPie

Thats the thing though.  I've never had to do that either back in the 2.6.18 or so kernel days if I remember correctly.  I did not have a USB keyboard back then but my USB devices worked fine out of the box.  Also, this still doesn't explain why the LiveCD brought up my USB devices fine but not my kernel.

----------

